# VOTE HERE for Sunrise/Sunset Picture Contest; 01JUN2014



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

Vote for your favorite pair of photos. Voting closes at midnight central. Comments closed until end of voting to avoid bias. Your voting will remain anonymous unless you choose to reveal how you voted once the thread is opened. 










*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*







 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*

*


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

The poll doesn't actually close until 11:06 a.m. (I set it for 24 hours not midnight like I mistakenly said) but I think we can go ahead and declare the winner. 

It looks like I will be mailing a package to Croatia! 

I want to thank both Marc and the Monkey for participating. I had it rigged where only Mark and Tom could actually be eligible but Brink you made you made it look like a competition so I thank you for your Red Herring entry. Just kidding of course. All the entries were great and any pair worthy of a prize IMO. But Tom you got it this time. 

This thread is now open for comment and banter and praise to the contestants - the more the better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 3, 2014)

Unfortunately Sunday was atypical for me and I didn't get up until way after sunrise. Maybe I'll get luckier next time around.

I really like the B entry - just seems like the best set of photographs to me. They're all nice, however. I'd like to be that near the woods when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is going to be yet another one f my failed contest attempts. At first it looked like we were going to get a lot of participation, but it never materialized. And since I've thought about it more, there's no way we can run it weekly. Monthly at best, and even that might fizzle out. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 3, 2014)

But if you don't give it a try you'll never know if it works. Eventually you'll hit a contest that strikes a note with more folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm pretty sure this is going to be yet another one f my failed contest attempts. At first it looked like we were going to get a lot of participation, but it never materialized. And since I've thought about it more, there's no way we can run it weekly. Monthly at best, and even that might fizzle out. We'll see.




I had planned to enter but it was 11:30pm when I got home from @Treecycle Hardwoods place so i wasn't getting up early the next day :)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice photos from everyone ! Really like the pair in B .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2014)

Tom's is great view. Be nice if it was brinks forest in the morning and Tom's for the setting sun....that would be ideal....

I wish more had entered this. I would have loved to see the sunsets from everywhere....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2014)

I thought Tom's sunset was fantastic but Voted for Brink's sunrise. Damn nice pic from the furry guy. Thanks to all for their pics.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin, you can mail it to Scott in NY. Dont worry about it... Actually i think this contest was a failure because of only three contestants. I really dont deserve anything. It was a fun to take that photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Kevin, you can mail it to Scott in NY. Dont worry about it... Actually i think this contest was a failure because of only three contestants. I really dont deserve anything. It was a fun to take that photos.



BS. You won fair and square no matter how many or few entries. I sent you a PM 5 minutes ago asking for your address so send it bucko!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> BS. You won fair and square no matter how many or few entries. I sent you a PM 5 minutes ago asking for your address so send it bucko!




Might make contest a little more flexible- 2-7 days to give more folks a chance. Everyday life can have it's priorities and obstacles even for us retired .

Sure were all nice pics. being on or near the water really has some visual benefits.........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Make up some rules Mike. I asked before the contest for ideas but I realize it usually takes having one before we can get our head around it. If you have the time and notion jot down some thoughts for the next one and we can get more input too hopefully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Make up some rules Mike. I asked before the contest for ideas but I realize it usually takes having one before we can get our head around it. If you have the time and notion jot down some thoughts for the next one and we can get more input too hopefully.




I know you know but I was not being critical- just thoughts. It is a nice way to see where folks live- all three contestants live in very nice place. But most folks up north don't get up at sunrise- very early and those that do don't usually make it to sunset. Maybe make it one or the other-or make it just a cool pic of the weekend- I think we might get more participation and also thus get a little more variety. Just thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree with Mike, maybe we need to make it like a photo of the month. Photos of scenery only, any time of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I agree with Mike, maybe we need to make it like a photo of the month. Photos of scenery only, any time of the day.



Photo of the month of anything would maybe have some logistic problems-( how do we vote on a 100 pics) but we would get a lot of pics. Maybe having the reward just be having the best picture that month. Again just thoughts but having a more open format over a month is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Keep it coming guys this is shaping up. More input from others too the more ideas the better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2014)

How about a POTM contest where Kevin picks a theme (ie Sunset, Flowers, Anything green, landscape, cityscape, etc etc). Open entries from the 2nd until the 25th of each month, then vote from the 25th to the 30th/31st (except feb, of course). Winner gets to pick the next months contest. Etc etc. A cool little POTM badge under the winners avatar would probably spark more interest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm waiting for moon pic contest....

Me in a tree showing off my red TAILLESS posterior.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> How about a POTM contest where Kevin picks a theme (ie Sunset, Flowers, Anything green, landscape, cityscape, etc etc). Open entries from the 2nd until the 25th of each month, then vote from the 25th to the 30th/31st (except feb, of course). Winner gets to pick the next months contest. Etc etc. A cool little POTM badge under the winners avatar would probably spark more interest.



Awesome idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 3, 2014)

I also like the photo of the month idea. I think there's plenty of talent here in many other areas besides woodworking and this could be a very good way to showcase one of those areas, or even just encourage someone to get out and have a little fun in trying to take a picture to match a theme. Having only one day to try and take a pic or set of pics may not be feasible for whatever life reasons there may be. That gives everybody a whole month to come up with a photo for submission. Perhaps photos are due by the last day of the month. Theme to be picked by Kevin, or another designated person. Maybe the winner of the previous month could even pick the theme? Something like this just might get me to start playing around with my camera again.

(For the record - this photo contest idea has got me to spend some time looking back at some of the pictures I've previously taken. Wow, I've surprised myself with how good some of them are! If there isn't a photography thread somewhere, maybe I'll have to start one...)


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> How about a POTM contest where Kevin picks a theme (ie Sunset, Flowers, Anything green, landscape, cityscape, etc etc). Open entries from the 2nd until the 25th of each month, then vote from the 25th to the 30th/31st (except feb, of course). Winner gets to pick the next months contest. Etc etc. A cool little POTM badge under the winners avatar would probably spark more interest.



I like Jonathan's ideas! POTM sounds cool!
John


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2014)

I like the idea of a POTM as well.


----------



## SENC (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea. Sorry I couldn't participate, life got in the way. But I was thinking about WB in the 1st. Here is a shot looking out over Lake Waccamaw about 4 that afternoon while at a church youth group outing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Jun 7, 2014)

A couple pics on the ride home this evening...

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 8, 2014)

I was gonna clean all your plows on June 1 at sunrise but it was cloudy here...it figures.

Since this is a wood forum, how about a contest with a sunrise (or sunset) that has to have a tree in the foreground. Like this one I got off the internet. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 8, 2014)

Well to be honest, I had forgotten about this. :( Maybe a reminder put up top or something like that. I think a lot of us never make it down this far to often, even though we check in everyday. Just a thought, and yes I was thinking about entering also when I first seen this.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> I think a lot of us never make it down this far to often



In addition to looking at the home page or individual forums, most use the "New Posts" feature Steve. And a big percentage of members use only that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> In addition to looking at the home page or individual forums, most use the "New Posts" feature Steve. And a big percentage of members use only that.


Yep, that's my preferred method of browsing. Only rarely do I look at a specific sub-forum, and that's usually when I'm trying to find something I had seen previously. That said, I think a site-wide announcement (like you did for the syrup) would probably be a good reminder in the last few days of the contest.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 8, 2014)

Well as I'm as dumb as a box of rocks, I have never ounce clicked on the ( new posts) button. You can bet I will from now on though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Well as I'm as dumb as a box of rocks



 I got you beat - I think I am dumber than a bag of hammers sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I got you beat - I think I am dumber than a bag of hammers sometimes.


Ball peen or claw? Perhaps rubber mallet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

SENC said:


> Ball peen or claw? Perhaps rubber mallet?




Stone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd go with rubber mallets....lol


----------



## SENC (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Stone





 or

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

SENC said:


> View attachment 52819 or View attachment 52818



I was gonna say Mike nailed me with the stone, but when I got to your post Henry I gotta go with that. I'm dumber than a case of Stone Hammers. Or I'd like to be stoned from having a case of them. :-)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I was gonna say Mike nailed me with the stone, but when I got to your post Henry I gotta go with that. I'm dumber than a case of Stone Hammers. Or I'd like to be stoned from having a case of them. :-)



Dumb no way you crazy irshmen-stubborn and bullheaded-now yer talkin. Not like me meek, quiet and mellow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Dumb no way you crazy irshmen . . .



Oh yes I am certified bona-fied chicken fried dumb and I can prove it. Just ask me why . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh yes I am certified bona-fied chicken fried dumb and I can prove it. Just ask me why . . . . .



OK I think I will regret it- WHY??


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> OK I think I will regret it- WHY??



Because I haven't banned you. 

 


You know I jest - but I never get one over on you so I had to try. I didn't this time either because you covered yourself "I think I will regret it". No wonder you British pricks always end up lording over us poor celts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been known to snap a few while driving too. This is coming home the other evening

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Because I haven't banned you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell I had to give you your glory how ever fleeting it may be- Damn Irishmen-give them spuds and ale and they still want more!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice Brink. What do y'all call that local attraction Momma Mountain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

Moma's mountain


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

Moma's other mountain.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Brink said:


> Moma's other mountain.
> View attachment 52846



Well okay but I am not gonna paint her in for this one or I will feel like a pervert. When I was running the eraser around the . . . . um . . . . mountains . . . . . I started to feel a little bit weird.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

